# No tech jar



## AdamS (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone give me advice on a no tech setup?

The only sort of tech is rising heat from my snake tanks.

Can alternanthbra riniki, java moss and java fern live in cold water or does it need to be in warm water


----------



## Repteel (Jan 8, 2012)

Java fern and java moss have done ok in a non heated betta tank. Not sure about the other. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=363465 has a bunch of links to other jar that you could find some info in. I've been there looking at ideas for setting up one.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Repteel said:


> Java fern and java moss have done ok in a non heated betta jar...


Bettas require constantly heated water AT LEAST in the range of 78F.


----------



## yoplait70 (Mar 10, 2015)

*moss in cold water jar?*

can java moss grow temporarily in a jar, or would it be overcome by algae in no time?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

yoplait70 said:


> can java moss grow temporarily in a jar, or would it be overcome by algae in no time?


Depends on your: lighting power, distance from moss, and time its on (or if using sunlight-how much direct/indirect and how long its exposed).

Btw get a heater. Unless you live somewhere that air temp is permanently over 80F you'll need it. Besides its better to keep a consistent temperature for the fish. In a small jar especially temp swings will happen more easily from the smaller volume of water which can stress the betta and possibly lead to sickness or issues like finrot.

.. And what size "jar" are you looking at putting a betta in? I hope its at least 2g if not larger. Keeping them in mason jars is not sufficient for them, they'll have no room in something so small. Also again.. smaller water volume= less stable environment (temp flux and pH depending on water source or items in tank like wood and IAL).

I have a 2g Anchor Cookie jar with jardin mini sponge filter, azoo micro temp controller, and a cobalt mini 10 watt heater. Have a happy active delta boy named Alastor, some mini ramshorn snails, and 6-?? cherry shrimp, planted tank with fissedens fortunas on very old driftwood (no more tannins) + salvia minimia. 




I really won't recommended anything smaller than 2g especially for a no tech. The more volume the more diluted ammonia will be, especially since moss will grow slow so its not the _best _option for absorbing ammonia.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)

Really cool setup....


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

yoplait70 said:


> can java moss grow temporarily in a jar, or would it be overcome by algae in no time?


It seems it can grow permanently in a jar or clear vase. Not sure if you can see the picture of the strands of java but that was from one strand I threw in there to see if it would grow. that's probably more than 6 months now. It's at my desk at work so on the weekends there is no lights on and it's not by a window. It is light by some yellowish flourescent tube just a foot above it.

I periodically top it off and every week or two I replace the entire contents of the filtered water I let sit for a few days because of the dust that gathers in there. It doesn't get any additional fert so whatever is feeding is in the water.

I have another vase, I should give its own housing.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Really cool setup....


Thank you ^^


----------



## Miss Cellany (Nov 23, 2012)

yoplait70 said:


> can java moss grow temporarily in a jar, or would it be overcome by algae in no time?


ime most aquatic mosses can grow in an unheated unfiltered jar permanently but if you put the jar where it will get sunlight, you'll get algae growth that could smother the moss.

The way to get around that is to put a snail or shrimp in the jar with the moss - they'll eat any algae that grows and leave the moss alone (a snail will also clean the glass for you).

Don't use a snail that can reproduce on it's own... or soon you'll see nothing but snails!


----------

